# [Mathe] Brüche mit Potenzen kürzen



## zoizz (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich will nicht lange stören, aber ich bin grade beim Mathe-Auffrischen und komme mit der Lösung nicht klar.

Hier mal ein Screen, wie ich vorgegangen bin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe ich irgendwo einen Vorzeichenfehler?



Ich habe leider keinen passenderen Thread gefunden ...


----------



## floppydrive (4. Oktober 2011)

Schreib doch mal deinen Weg auf, ich weiß gerade nicht wo du die 3 her hast.


----------



## zoizz (4. Oktober 2011)

alles im Zähler

(3-a)a[sup]5[/sup] + a[sup]6[/sup] - a[sup]5[/sup] + 2a³ - 1 - (2a²+1)a³

= 3a[sup]5[/sup] - a[sup]6[/sup] + a[sup]6[/sup] - a[sup]5[/sup] + 2a³ - 1 - 2a[sup]5[/sup] + a³


----------



## floppydrive (4. Oktober 2011)

Naja dann passt es doch

Zuerst die kürzen sich die a^6 weg dann hast noch 3a^5 - a^5 + 2a^3 - 1 - 2a^5 + a^3

Jetzt kommen die a^5 weg 3a^5 - a^5 hast 2a^5 und die kürzen sich mit den 2a^5 weg und somit hast du nur noch die 2a^3 - 1 + a^3 das kürzt du noch und hast deine a^3 -1

[sup]
[/sup]


----------



## zoizz (4. Oktober 2011)

doppelpost ...


----------



## zoizz (4. Oktober 2011)

2a³ - 1 + a³ ergit doch 3a³ - 1.
Oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydrive (4. Oktober 2011)

Ähm ja hinten in der Klamme muss das a^3 natürlich minus sein, sobald du den letzten Bruch das erste mal mit a^3 nimmt hast du ja (2a^2+1)a^3 und danach kommt ja erst das Vorzeichen zum Einsatz und somit dreht sich alles um erst die Klammer auflösen dann Vorzeichen.


----------



## Ol@f (4. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt eine einfache Möglichkeit, um zu testen, ob beide Terme gleich sind. Man setze für a und m Zahlen ein. Man muss nur manchmal darauf aufpassen, dass dadurch ein Nenner nicht 0 wird. In  deinem Beispiel ist dies irrelavant.


----------



## zoizz (5. Oktober 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ähm ja hinten in der Klamme muss das a^3 natürlich* minus* sein, sobald du den letzten Bruch das erste mal mit a^3 nimmt hast du ja (2a^2+1)a^3 und danach kommt ja erst das Vorzeichen zum Einsatz und somit dreht sich alles um erst die Klammer auflösen dann Vorzeichen.



Ich wusste es, die Vorzeichen waren es. Immer.


Danke


----------



## floppydrive (5. Oktober 2011)

Hehe kein Problem


----------



## skyline930 (10. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

